# Tips on Cyzmic CS (generic Demand) for mosquitoes?



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

I typically spray around the foundation of my how and patio with some Home Defense once or twice a summer, mainly for ants and spiders, but this year the mosquitoes in my backyard are bad. I ordered some Cyzmic CS, specifically for the mosquitoes. I plan to spray the lawn and the trees/bushes behind my back fence (the shadiest parts of my yard). I'll be using a pump sprayer.

My only concern is killing bees and other beneficial insects. Anyone with experience with this stuff have any tips?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

jimmy said:


> I typically spray around the foundation of my how and patio with some Home Defense once or twice a summer, mainly for ants and spiders, but this year the mosquitoes in my backyard are bad. I ordered some Cyzmic CS, specifically for the mosquitoes. I plan to spray the lawn and the trees/bushes behind my back fence (the shadiest parts of my yard). I'll be using a pump sprayer.
> 
> My only concern is killing bees and other beneficial insects. Anyone with experience with this stuff have any tips?


I did my first app of Demand CS around my property about 3 weeks ago. My 2nd will be this week, if the wind ever gets down to a sprayable level.

The biggest tip I have is to avoid spraying any blooms and spray late in the evening, when the beneficial insects have gone home for the night. Additionally, be sure to spray the undersides of any foliage, as that's where the mosquitoes like to hang out to cool down.

Other than that, I will say the Demand CS did a great job of keeping the bug levels in check for a good 2 to 3 weeks. I'm trying to control ticks, mosquitoes and those annoying lawn gnats or noseeums or whatever they're called.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

@chrismar do you typically spray the lawn or just bushes, tress, and such?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

samjonester said:


> @chrismar do you typically spray the lawn or just bushes, tress, and such?


I sprayed the perimeter of the house, non-blooming trees and shurbs and the lawn area around my pool and where the kids play. I didn't spray the front lawn or other lawn areas that don't see any people activity.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I just woudn't spray stuff that is currently flowering to save the bees.

I saw this video, which seemed informative:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH45yGcB5oA

There is a generic version of Archer IGR, too. And it comes in this cool little one time bottles so you dont have to buy a ton of the stuff.

https://www.domyown.com/nyguard-ez1-p-1380.html

I ordered this stuff and I think i'm going to give this a try this weekend.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

What are you guys using to apply these products with? A mist blower, or just a pump sprayer?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> What are you guys using to apply these products with? A mist blower, or just a pump sprayer?


I'm using my pump backpack sprayer.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

chrismar said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > What are you guys using to apply these products with? A mist blower, or just a pump sprayer?
> ...


This was my plan too.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> What are you guys using to apply these products with? A mist blower, or just a pump sprayer?


Just a cheapo 1 gallon pump sprayer. As much as I love acquiring new toys, I can't justify a mist sprayer.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

OK, just was checking with you guys on what you were using. I'm pretty sure that a mist blower would be ideal for this application, but I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn I dont think a mist blower would be good for this product. When I read the label (last year), this is a contact product. The insect needs to contact the surface that has it. The CS makes the product last longer in the surface it was applied to. Heat and UV breaks it down.

I normally apply it to areas that insects will land on or crawl. I go around the foundation (to avoid them getting inside). I apply around the outside light fixtures that stay on, underneath patio table, BBQ, etc. and into some of the major bushes. I don't apply it to the lawn.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

CrazyStanley said:


> There are few ways to fight bloodsuckers. It might be an anti-mosquito lamp or some chemical means. There are also some traditional non-chemical methods of how to get rid of those insects. You can read more about how to get rid of them in this article. If you use any mosquito repellent, you should remember that the more efficient it is, the more dangerous it is for humans and domestic animals, so choose such products carefully.


That link didn't work for me, but I've read a lot about getting rid of mosquitoes. I pay attention around my yard to make sure there aren't puddles of water on anything (kids toys, etc.). I picked Cyzmic due to its effectiveness but also safety. It is safe for indoor use and is even used in hospitals for bedbug control.

I actually sprayed it last night to the vegetation at the back of my yard where the mosquitoes are the worst and to the leaves of my day lilies, trying to avoid the flowers. It is considered safe once dry, so I applied after my kids were asleep last night. Only sprayed a gallon at the ~3/4 oz per gallon rate.

We have a ton of fireflies, so hopefully I didn't kill too many of them.


----------

